# CANADA – 2015 FIFA Women’s World Cup (06.06 ~ 07.05)



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

The 2015 FIFA Women's World Cup will be the seventh FIFA Women's World Cup, the quadrennial international women's football world championship tournament. 

In March 2011, Canada won the right to host the event, the first time the country will host the tournament and the third time it has been in North America. 
































if you want to see FIFA Women's World Cup Stadiums pictures , Please visit below.


FIFA Women's World Cup Stadiums in Canada

FIFA Women's World Cup Stadiums from 1991 to 2015


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vancouver , BC Place Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Edmonton , Commonwealth stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Winnipeg , Investors Group Field*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ottawa , Lansdowne Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Montreal , Olympic Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Moncton , Moncton Stadium*


----------



## GarfieldPark (Apr 25, 2008)

What are the reasons for Toronto not hosting any matches?


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

GarfieldPark said:


> What are the reasons for Toronto not hosting any matches?


Because of the Pan-Am Games happening around the same time. BMO Field in Toronto and Tim Horton's Field in Hamilton will be used for Pan-Am Games soccer.


----------



## JuicyQ (Mar 26, 2012)

Planning on watching the ivory cost vs Thailand game


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

carnifex2005 said:


> Because of the Pan-Am Games happening around the same time. BMO Field in Toronto and Tim Horton's Field in Hamilton will be used for Pan-Am Games soccer.


BMO Field is not being used for the soccer - it's being used for the Rugby 7's


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Where are the finals? BC I assume?


----------



## Arseniq33 (Apr 16, 2011)

Chevy114 said:


> Where are the finals? BC I assume?


Yes. BC Place.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm surprised the Finals didn't go to Montreal, but Vancouver does have the better stadium.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the city of Montreal, but Vancouver looks gorgeous in those pics! Hard to pass up a freshly renovated stadium over a mulitipurpose train wreck and a semi pro looking soccer stadium


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Olympic Stadium being the multi purpose train wreck? :weird:


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

isaidso said:


> I'm surprised the Finals didn't go to Montreal, but Vancouver does have the better stadium.


It's not even close when comparing stadiums.

BC Place and Winnipeg Stadium are good, but the rest are not really adequate for hosting soccer. The fact that they are playing this event on turf, tells you how much FIFA cares about the Women's World Cup.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah I heard the women tried to petition playing on turf, but something probably got in FIFA's way...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Lakeland said:


> It's not even close when comparing stadiums.
> 
> BC Place and Winnipeg Stadium are good, but the rest are not really adequate for hosting soccer. The fact that they are playing this event on turf, tells you how much FIFA cares about the Women's World Cup.


FIFA did the women a great disservice by not insisting on grass. 

What are your issues with Commonwealth Stadium in Edmonton and Olympic Stadium in Montreal? They were built for athletics (with a track) but similar stadiums are used for soccer all over the world; and at big competitions. The stadia in Ottawa and Hamilton are brand new and specifically designed to FIFA specifications. Moncton I get as it's puny and awkward, but the other 5 are fine.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

https://twitter.com/NeilMDavidson/status/606226394100592640


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

isaidso said:


> I've watched almost every game and there's only been 1 game that's seen even a small difference in attendance from the first game to the 2nd in a double header.
> 
> If you get 35,000 to watch a double header, surely that's 70,000 in attendance over 2 games and not double counting. 35,000 watch game 1, 35,000 watch game 2. It's just smart marketing to sell games in packages not to mention less of a logistical nightmare for organizers.


If you get 35,000 people in, it doesn't matter if they are watching one game or 4; you have still have 35,000 people IMO. It's 35,000 tickets sold.

To put another slant on it, if you sell 80,000 tickets for the Olympic 100 m final, but through 'smart marketing' also hold the 400m final in the same session, does that mean there are 160,000 in attendance at the 2 finals? Not to me, but the average at each of them is still 80,000.

By the way, just to be clear, I'm not having a go at Canada here. I've not seen much of the tournament, but the games I have seen have generally had good crowds and with venues that look good on TV (The only exception being Montréal). And TBH, the total attendance isn't worth getting hung up on. With 20 games more than Germany, that is far from a like-for-like comparison, so it's better to compare averages.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

I have been enjoying the tournament. Considering the timing of matches the attendances have been good. Montreal excepted. Real shame they haven't included Toronto. Double headers are a good idea. Especially as the expanded tournament means there are some lower quality fixtures and mismatches.

The average attendance should include everyone at every match whilst the total attendance should only count people at double headers once each.

Attending sport is a fringe part of French culture compared with England, Germany, Spain, Portugal, etc. The USA is harder to make direct comparison with due to the different sporting culture but they are also much more likely to attend sport than the French. Compare sporting attendances in Paris with those in London. Or Marseille and Lyon with Manchester and Liverpool. No contest. I don't know why but it can only be cultural. However, France is right in the middle of Western Europe bordering Spain, Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Belgium, England and some micro states. It is a good place to hold tournaments and will get good attendances.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Another new record for a international soccer match (men or women) in Canada. 53,588 showed up to watch Canada beat Switzerland 1-0 in Vancouver.










Also, this women's world cup will set the record for most attended (though not for highest average attendance) with 1.25 million tickets sold.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Attending sport is a fringe part of French culture compared with England, Germany, Spain, Portugal, etc.


I would agree to an extent but I'm not sure how you came up with the idea that Spain and Portugal have better sport attending cultures than France. Portugal is really out of the question, pro sports there struggle to survive. Regarding Spain, you're probably comparing the attendances in top flight football, but it's nothing abnormal for Spain to have the better numbers as long as they have a much, much better product on the field, with the most successful and most entertaining to watch teams in the world currently. 
(As a side note, of course you're going to get better attendances in Manchester and Liverpool than in Lyon and Marseille, if you compare the club pedigree and stars on the pitch for the teams of these four respective cities then you'll have your explanation, and French attendances don't look poor anymore.) However if you factor in the other pro sports that thrive in France (rugby, handball men & women, basketball men, women's football etc.) I'm sure France edges over any other Southern European country in terms of _sports_ culture, even if not necessarily in _football _culture.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

carnifex2005 said:


> Also, this [URL="http://www.sportsnet.ca/soccer/attendance-at-2015-womens-world-cup-sets-record/"]women's world cup will set the record for most attended (though not for highest average attendance) with 1.25 million tickets sold.


It does make you wonder what could've been had Toronto been in the loop and Montreal done even slightly better. Still, doing this under these circumstances is a nice feat, even after a counting for the larger event. Moncton and Edmonton aren't exactly global tourist draws.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I would agree to an extent but I'm not sure how you came up with the idea that Spain and Portugal have better sport attending cultures than France. Portugal is really out of the question, pro sports there struggle to survive. Regarding Spain, you're probably comparing the attendances in top flight football, but it's nothing abnormal for Spain to have the better numbers as long as they have a much, much better product on the field, with the most successful and most entertaining to watch teams in the world currently.
> (As a side note, of course you're going to get better attendances in Manchester and Liverpool than in Lyon and Marseille, if you compare the club pedigree and stars on the pitch for the teams of these four respective cities then you'll have your explanation, and French attendances don't look poor anymore.) However if you factor in the other pro sports that thrive in France (rugby, handball men & women, basketball men, women's football etc.) I'm sure France edges over any other Southern European country in terms of _sports_ culture, even if not necessarily in _football _culture.


Better players play in England and Spain because there is more money. Why is there more money? Because more people pay more money to attend or to watch on tv. There have always been larger attendances in England and Spain. There are a handful of cities in France where people attend rugby.

Portugal is a small country. The population is a sixth of that of France. The attendances are fairly good considering that. Certainly better per capita than France.

Most countries have other sports. Basketball and handball are popular in a lot of European countries.


----------



## usernametaken (Jun 22, 2015)

It isn't very fair to watch at attendances per capita, because there arent less teams playing in the leagues aswell. Portugal is known for its empty stadiums. according to european-football-statistics.co.uk the average attendance in the highest football league in Portugal is no more than 10.000 with only 4 teams above this average. These 4 teams have half empty stadiums most of the time.

The attendances in Ligue 1 are twice as high. Still not much and comparable with average attendances in the Netherlands for instance. But ofcourse in France there are more big sports like Rugby.


----------



## Welkin (Sep 3, 2010)

flierfy said:


> No, they haven't sold a million tickets. With most games bundled in double-headers the real number of sold tickets is somewhere between 500'000 and 600'000 rather. And that is still lagging behind the numbers of the 2011 World Cup despite the increased number of matches.
> 
> 
> You can tailor the schedule around local demands when the World Cup finals is held in a proper country. But certainly not somewhere in the woods at the rear end of the world with no local interest in the game.
> ...


Well if your country is so special, why did you not bid on these matches? You sit there and whine and complain but you forget that no one else in the world wanted these matches and Canada took it by default. Quit your bitching and complaining and step up to the plate next time if you don't like how this tournament is progressing. I think it has been going just fine. You can suck it.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm not saying I agree with flierfy but the idea that someone can't have an opinion on a tournament if their nation didn't bid on it is one of THE stupidest things I've read here for a while!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2015)

usernametaken said:


> It isn't very fair to watch at attendances per capita, because there arent less teams playing in the leagues aswell. Portugal is known for its empty stadiums. according to european-football-statistics.co.uk the average attendance in the highest football league in Portugal is no more than 10.000 with only 4 teams above this average. These 4 teams have half empty stadiums most of the time.
> 
> The attendances in Ligue 1 are twice as high. Still not much and comparable with average attendances in the Netherlands for instance. But ofcourse in France there are more big sports like Rugby.


Portugal criticism is a joke. Apart from Lisbon and Oporto, whose clubs have very good attendances considering how few big teams they have to play against, the rest of Portugal is tiny towns.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2015)

Well done to Canada with attendances at this WC. Theyve done well.


----------



## Welkin (Sep 3, 2010)

RobH said:


> I'm not saying I agree with flierfy but the idea that someone can't have an opinion on a tournament if their nation didn't bid on it is one of THE stupidest things I've read here for a while!


An opinion is one thing. Insulting a host country (whom by the way was the only one who stood up to host the tournament) for not being "soccer" enough is another thing. If it was not for Canada, FIFA would have had to skip this year's tournament since no other country in the world wanted to host (which I really don't understand because it has been a lot of fun). This person was just another euro-centric snob who feels the rest of the world is not up to their level of soccer appreciation. Again, I don't mind someone offering their opinion, but what I don't like is someone who is thirsty, complaining that the water I bring him is not in the proper glass.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

5portsF4n said:


> Portugal criticism is a joke. Apart from Lisbon and Oporto, whose clubs have very good attendances considering how few big teams they have to play against, the rest of Portugal is tiny towns.


That's not true. The metro areas of Coimbra, Guimarares and Braga are somewhere around half a million people each, there are no precise figures because the Portugues don't do metro areas like most other countries too. Normally, based on the population size figures (which is never a good enough indicator on its own), I would have seen the Portuguese league a healthy league with a Big 7 (two from Lisbon, two from Porto, one from Braga, Coimbra and Guimaraes). Sadly it is not the case as the problem is rather that most people from outside Lisbon and Porto are armchair Benfica/Porto fans.



OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Better players play in England and Spain because there is more money. Why is there more money? Because more people pay more money to attend or to watch on tv.


Indeed, Ligue 1's attendances are due to its development or, better said, underdevelopment as a economic force -> hence it being not a stars' league but a feeder league, hence the low tv rights and low commercial deals. Sports culture among fans is a very small factor. Due to poor economic performances, many big cities are not even to be seen in the French landscape of pro football, fans there can't attend top level football even if they wanted (Grenoble, Strasbourg, Rouen, Avignon, Toulon, etc.) A lot of bankruptcies, administrative relegation etc. Other bigger cities also underachieve.
As a side note, total attendance in itself isn't that much of a factor in the wealth of the English clubs, the difference is made by the amounts that fans are willing to pay (especially VIP seats and boxes). 



OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> There are a handful of cities in France where people attend rugby.


That would make it even more disparaging for Portugal that a whole country's top flight football doesn't match French rugby in attendance in either average or total figures, however in fairness to Portugal French rugby is nowhere near a fringe sport like you think.



OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Most countries have other sports. Basketball and handball are popular in a lot of European countries.


Most countries have a lot of other sports, but they aren't necessarily greatly atteanded. In fact, only a handful or so of countries in Europe have pro _football_ with a better attendance than French _rugby _ (which has an average of around twenty thousand between the two national tiers).


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

I like how you keep comparing France to much smaller (and poorer) nations. 

Since Europe is not a single nation, each country should be looked at on its own merits. Your comparison with French rugby and Portuguese soccer is ludicrous, so much so that it ruins any other argument youre trying to make.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^would be nice if you actually took part in the discussion instead of just calling other people's posts "ludicrous". Your debating skills are the only ludicrous things around here right now.  I'm having a reasonable discussion with Onwardandupwards thank you.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

lwa said:


> If you get 35,000 people in, it doesn't matter if they are watching one game or 4; you have still have 35,000 people IMO. It's 35,000 tickets sold.
> 
> To put another slant on it, if you sell 80,000 tickets for the Olympic 100 m final, but through 'smart marketing' also hold the 400m final in the same session, does that mean there are 160,000 in attendance at the 2 finals? Not to me, but the average at each of them is still 80,000.


I don't know. I think a soccer double header and a track meet with lots of events on the bill are quite different. Any way you slice it I don't think Canada can be criticized for poor attendance. Except for a few matches here and there, it's been well supported both on tv and in the stands.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^would be nice if you actually took part in the discussion instead of just calling other people's posts "ludicrous". Your debating skills are the only ludicrous things around here right now.  I'm having a reasonable discussion with Onwardandupwards thank you.


:lol:

Your comparisons with France and Portugal remain laughable. For a European, your lack of appreciation for the differences between the two nations is alarming.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^so, still no arguments eh? What's alarming is your reading ability, had you bothered to pay actual attention to the conversation you'd have easily noticed that the framework of this discussion has been set as a comparison between France and other countries by our fellow forumer and it's been me who chimed in going against these comparison, and dismissing the comparison with Portugal entirely. All the times I put the facts face to face it is exactly to show how of little use this comparison is - comparing France with Spain (and Italy, too) is much more fertile a ground to cover.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

We have gone seriously off topic here. So I will quickly say I am very much looking forward to seeing England take on Canada in front of 54,000 or so.

Back to the debate on France I will develop my argument a little more. In England, the whole UK in fact, there are very few towns that don't have a football club that get decent attendances for their size. Those that don't are either dormitories for nearby cities or have rugby clubs. Attendances and, importantly, the tradition and culture of attending have developed over more than 100 years. This just isn't the case in France. There are lots of towns with very low sporting crowds. France does have le tour. Cycling is their big contribution to sporting culture.

Portugal is a small country. Look at the history of Benfica and Sporting. Look at the estadio do luz and its predecessor. Go to Portugal and you feel real passion for football. They love it. A disjointed league is a problem. More people watch football in Lisbon than Paris and the former is tiny in comparison.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^there's definitely loads of passion for football in Portugal, sure. Same for Italy, when I went there everybody around was talking about football - even the armed guards at the Vatican's Pinacoteca. 

How that translates into a sports attendance culture (which was our starting point) is however a different and more problematic issue. Notice I said *sports attendance culture* like you initially put it, so not just men's football but all sports, and not just loving these sports but also attending. There are loads of factors (between which attendance culture, while still a factor, is not a prominent one IMO) for which in men's football France doesn't stand out more like it could (lack of a string of large inner cities to support more major clubs, lack of institutional and economical development at club level to the extent that many clubs/cities that should be major are nowhere to be seen, lack of stadium infrastructure until recently etc), however where France loses a bit in what men's football is concerned to countries like the Netherlands (I'm really not having Portugal but I think I'm giving you there a better example), they are also gaining a lot in what other sports are concerned.

For example, even if I come from a country where the *passion for football* is much stronger than in France (when the national team plays in a tournament and they get a good result, we make up spontaneous marches throughout most of the country's cities), I can still admit that in sports attendance culture we are nowhere near France. I had recently stumbled upon a stream of a third division (i.e. amateur) promotion play-off match in French rugby, and looking over the size of the crowd and the wonderful sense of occasion (you can sense it a bit in this video), I can easily say that it would be hard for me to find many examples like that in my country's *top flight football*, never mind the "basement" level of a secondary sport. There are 40 teams (split in conferences) in this level ("Federale 1"), there must be quite a few more such nice clubs like that of Nevers, which is only a town of 35k people. And above this level there's professional rugby with it's 30 clubs from towns and small to medium-sized provincial cities (save for the two Parisian clubs) who, like I said, on their own make an attendance figure that would put them comfortably somewhere in Europe's top ten *football* attendances.
Another good example is basketball, here's a snap of what winning the title means for Limoges, a small city of 136k people. How about second division though, here's a couple of videos: first shows the away support of Saint-Quentin, the second shows the away support of Le Portel. Saint-Quentin is a 56k people town and Le Portel is 10k, if they get that *away* and in *second* division basketball, they REALLY do love basketball there. 
Such videos give, IMO, a much better of French sports culture overall, and I can't blame anyone for not knowing much about it beyond top flight men's football, as these things will, of course, never get broadcasted and covered internationally.

Had you asked me to define French sports attendance culture (you didn't but here goes), I'd say that it lends itself to attendances that range from relatively mediocre (Ligue 1) to excellent (rugby) in terms of domestic competitions, that the fans have a special appreciation for anything that elevates itself from that day-to-day level to special event level: tournament sport, play-offs and finals, international club games, yearly events, glamour one-offs, etc. Which is what makes France a good host for tournaments, and that's where we started at initially. Sorry indeed for the offtopic!


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, that France Germany match was a whopper. Would truly hate to be that lass who missed the final PK tonight.

Oh, sorry, I thought this was the WWC thread.


----------



## mrErythroxylum (Mar 9, 2010)

i have watched afew games and from what ive seen i think canada should seriously put forward a bid for the mens world cup. canada would be an excellent choice, great stadiums and its known world wide as a safe and friendly country.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

mrErythroxylum said:


> i have watched afew games and from what ive seen i think canada should seriously put forward a bid for the mens world cup. canada would be an excellent choice, great stadiums and its known world wide as a safe and friendly country.


I dont think theres any doubt theyd host a good mens WC. Their problem will always be that their neighbours are the US and Mexico. With the US expected to bid for 2026, Canada wont get a chance for another 20 years at least.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> I dont think theres any doubt theyd host a good mens WC. Their problem will always be that their neighbours are the US and Mexico. With the US expected to bid for 2026, Canada wont get a chance for another 20 years at least.


If I read this two months ago I would be in complete agreement. The problem now is the Americans have made a handful of friends and a boatload of enemies within FIFA after the events of the past few months. Just as criminals despise the police, much of FIFA now despises the Americans. It remains to be seen how willing FIFA delegates will be to reward a country that is cracking down on their illegal activities. 

Regardless, I don't think Canada would necessarily get it anyway. FIFA announced Europe is allowed to bid for 2026 so there will be ample competition.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

Sad to see Canada go out, but good to see an England team doing something positive at a WC for once.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

JYDA said:


> If I read this two months ago I would be in complete agreement. The problem now is the Americans have made a handful of friends and a boatload of enemies within FIFA after the events of the past few months. Just as criminals despise the police, much of FIFA now despises the Americans. It remains to be seen how willing FIFA delegates will be to reward a country that is cracking down on their illegal activities.


The ones that are unhappy with the US either won't be in power much longer or will at least be forced into more open air. If they're still in power and holding grudges I wouldn't want to touch their event, anyway. Their loss considering the profit it would make.

As to Canada hosting a men's WC, I think a little more time would serve them well before bidding. They need to polish off a few more stadium issues to make it truly attractive and they'll likely have learned a lot from this event about making Quebec, Winnipeg and Edmonton more appealing to tourists. Hit some of the low hanging fruit after this event and then they can tackle the biggest obstacles: Stade Olympique and the stadium options in Toronto.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

carnifex2005 said:


> Another new record for a international soccer match (men or women) in Canada. 53,588 showed up to watch Canada beat Switzerland 1-0 in Vancouver.


for the first time i thought that was National Stadium Warsaw in Poland :lol:


----------



## mikee777 (Jun 30, 2012)

BC Place Stadium is one of the nicest stadiums in Canada no doubt. Its too bad it doesn't get full at the Whitecaps games


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

So it's a world cup final rematch. Tough way for England to lose. 

51,176 for the semi in Montreal and 31,467 for the other semi in Edmonton. Better numbers than I expected with France and Canada being knocked out in the quarters. American fans travelled well.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely gutted for England to lose in that fashion. Can't fathom how poor Miss Bassett (sp?) feels. 

I suspect the US will still share a strong edge in the audience favors during this final match, but apart from Canada or possibly playing against France in Montreal the next toughest setting the US could ask for would be Japan in Vancouver. Not only will the city's strong Asian culture likely produce solid support for Team Nippon but the Japanese ladies are coming in with full vim and vigor. They may have been second best today but they're not poor and they're one win away from repeating as World Champs, so they'll be a tough knockout to be sure.

Nice to see Edmonton can pull 31k for England and Japan on a Wednesday.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just wanted to say thank you to the Canadians, who hosted a fantastic tournament. You set a high standard for other countries to follow.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Agreed. Thank you, Canada. Job well done!


----------



## lawrencered (Dec 14, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic tournament. Well done Canada!


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Great tournament - deserved winners - great atmosphere - nice venues!

I can recall one (big) dissapointment : the artificial turf. I still perfer natural grass.
Just my opinion


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

DimitriB said:


> Great tournament - deserved winners - great atmosphere - nice venues!
> 
> I can recall one (big) dissapointment : the artificial turf. I still perfer natural grass.
> Just my opinion


I've played on a number of the artificial/field turf/3G pitches here in Sydney and they are fine to play on providing its not too hot. The heat reflects off the surface (rather than absorb it like natural grass) and the ball gets sticky.

The odd issue with the FWWC was that FIFA have an agreement with a turf company to supply/consult for each FIFA event. The artificial turf for the FWWC was an additional cost on top of this agreement with a new provider... very odd (but not really, when you consider what FIFA is like).

My other concern with the tournament was the double-headers increasing the average attendances. Many people would turn up for one match and then leave for the other. Would much prefer future installments are a single-game match only.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

A little late, but congratulations to the US. England must be quite pleased with their 3rd place showing too. It's far better than they've ever placed before.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

mikee777 said:


> BC Place Stadium is one of the nicest stadiums in Canada no doubt. Its too bad it doesn't get full at the Whitecaps games


It doesn't sell out for the Lions either. Regarding nice stadia, another top notch one will come on stream soon. The Saskatchewan Roughriders new football stadia will be ready in 2017. It will hold 33,500 expandable to 40,000.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

isaidso said:


> A little late, but congratulations to the US. England must be quite pleased with their 3rd place showing too. It's far better than they've ever placed before.


is it their first tournament right in this women's world cup?


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

renshapratama said:


> is it their first tournament right in this women's world cup?


4th


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Tuscani01 said:


> 4th


ooh my mistake, i thought this year is their debut


----------

